# Have to change now :(



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

It's got to a point now where I'm feeling worse and worse about myself having gained lots of weight due to bad diet and lack of cardio, I'm at 124kg at the moment. My clothes don't fit, I feel like a right fat mess and my mental health is plummeting at an already emotionally draining time (someone pass me some femfresh).

I have to give my head a wobble!

I've got my EC for my ECA stack (picking up some aspirin tomorrow) and I have to change my diet right now.

My TDEE is around 3500kcals and my BMR is said to be between 2200-2500 kcals a day. Stats being 5ft11/23yo/124kg/5 times a week exercise.

Alot of people do no or very low carb diets, I have tried this but failed. I have an active job walking or cycling 10ish miles per day.

Anyone got any pointers apart from sticking at around 2300kcals per day?

Hope everyone is well, and thats for reading.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Consistency mate.

Judging from your previous achievements, when you apply yourself you can achieve great things.

The diet is secondary, the drugs even more so, if your head isn't in the game whole heartedly your going to really struggle to do it and remain consistent.

You got exercise locked down and you can nail your diet from previous weight loss attempts, so only thing missing is your consistency. Only you can sort that mate. Your gonna feel so much better when you achieve your goals and put this mini relapse behind you.

Also, when you reach your goals, your body will adapt...You won't feel so hungry at a lighter weight, that will change and make things easier, it's just the hard work to get there you got to conquer

And to lighten the mood;

Kudos on the boss ass bulk, 4st in a year? I just about managed 2st this year


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

Well im sorry to tell you but there is no other way to lose fat, u have to stay in caloric deficit.. Do not start looking for an magic pill like eca etc. - sorry, There is none! Its all about discipline, willpower and Diet.. do what u gotta do ofc diet is not fun but do you want a change or no?

I cant tell which macros work for you thats up to you, me personally i have had the best results on low carb. But please do not follow this flexible dieting bull****, keep your diet very simple and basic. for example: Oats, Fruits, Eggs, chicken / fish, broccoli / spinage, whey, nuts, potatoes

And if you feel worse and worse you have to do something man it wont get better when u keep eating too much. Start now! Enough time is wasted mate

if you want success you gotta work thats how life works, nobody said its easy but remember just do what ever it takes to reach your goal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

Come back when your telling the truth.

No time for you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

See. Your adding to many abbreviations for a fat [email protected] Fat [email protected] dont know this..

Pleas prove me wrong and I will help with all my heart.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

Ive read this on another forum I left. Ir0n De^


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Erm...PM'd?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

dallas said:


> See. Your adding to many abbreviations for a fat [email protected] Fat [email protected] dont know this...


I guess if myself, as a fat [email protected] spent more time in the gym than I did studying the dying practice of correct grammar and punctuation, then I would not be in this fat mess in the first place?

This isn't a wind up pal, but it's nice you're looking out for trolls


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

If you're struggling to stick to your diet, try IF.

Schedule in refeeds or cheat meals (not cheat days) to keep you motivated.

If progress stalls, add in cardio slowly. 10-15min sessions 3x a week. Increase again as weight slows. You really don't want to cut your calories any lower than 2000 as a man.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

tl;dr

but simple advice; if you cant stick to a low calorie diet, workout roughly what your current macros and cals are for a typical day, then just cut 50-100g carbs each week

use a free app called myfitnesspal to track all your macros and cals.

the best diets the one you can stick too. dont throw yourself in the deep end starving yourself on 2300cal if your used to alot more + junk, just cut out the ****, and drop 'X' amount of carbs each week.

cardio on top of that aswell if you wanted too - although if your tracking properly you shouldnt need too. my mates just gone from 198lbs to 171.6lbs in 12 weeks just from counting cals, no cardio and hes pretty ripped to be fair.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks chaps, appreciate the words of advice.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Try keto mate, I struggled with all these diets.

Since doing keto I've lost 10kg in 6 weeks, also feel great.

Granted I may have lost some muscle, but I rather fit into a smaller jeans.

I feel less hungry and I'm not craving so sugars like before.

Plus my energy levels are great.

Try it, what you got to lose........apart from fat :lol:


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

I think keto might be good too. I tried cyclical keto but after every carbday I would get so insane hungry. If I ever do something keto again I will not do carbdays. That said I just use flexible dieting now and going well last month.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm interested in the keto diet, would it fit in with my active job (lots of walking in heavy kit all day) and also my routine of three weights sessions and a few commutes to work and back on the bike per week?

What would I have to change apart from my actual diet?


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

U get less strong but other than that no problem. Watch some jeff volek and peter attia if u want to know more about it. After a while I got sick of it so just eating carbs again.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Alot of the reason I look for advice is due to the way I did my weight loss in the past. I was typical of the fat lad who thought low calories everyday and a fcuk load of cardio each night was the answer to my prayers.

Truth is, I was just a slimmer version of my fat self....skinny fat, mega weak and not carrying much muscle at all. There are so many conflicting ideas, suggestions and methods out there, I am just keen not to be skinny fat again.

Is a body-recomposite what I need?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Forget all the bullcrap about macros and cals

Eat 2lb chicken fillet and 2lb of broccoli a day along with 4 eggs

Thats it mate

Come back here in 2 months and thank me.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

well as mentioned before the magic word is: Consistency

set a goal and then go for it, no excuses. enough time is wasted, id say get as lean as u wanna be and from there on start to lean bulk, ofc hit the gym hard while u cut.

Me personally i have had the best results doing low carb but what ever its all about calories, just do what works for you to reach your goal and i think what you really need is discipline mate..

i recommend you to watch this video:


----------

